# Mossberg 500 .50 Cal Muzzle Loader???



## Marlin_444 (Mar 23, 2010)

Hey All, 

Anybody hunt with or shoot one of these?  

I picked up a barrel and am getting a Mossberg 12 GA to use it on.

Hey why not, something different; right     

They use a 209 primer, but I am told that the Black Horn 209 can not be used in it??? 

OK all you "Masters of Charcoal"... Let's hear it...

Ron


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 24, 2010)

BH209 can only be used with regular 209 primers such as winchester 209s.  not the special ML primers.

but you might want to let us see an up close of the breech (from primer end) and side view to make sure it will work


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Mar 24, 2010)

Owner's manual says use blackpowder or pyrodex only.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Mar 24, 2010)

hawgrider1200 said:


> Owner's manual says use blackpowder or pyrodex only.



Maybe that's cause T7 or BH209 has not been invented at the time these barrels rolled out  - 

My Mountain Gun OM says the same thing and it shoots T7 fine. 
Hmmmmmm...


----------



## Marlin_444 (Mar 25, 2010)

Jim Thompson said:


> BH209 can only be used with regular 209 primers such as winchester 209s.  not the special ML primers.
> 
> but you might want to let us see an up close of the breech (from primer end) and side view to make sure it will work



Hey JT, 

I'll post a pic today... 

Here is what Midway USA says about them - 

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...zle+Loader+Barrel&hl=en&sa=G&gbv=2&tbs=isch:1

Thanks!

Ron


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 26, 2010)

Marlin_444 said:


> Hey JT,
> 
> I'll post a pic today...
> 
> ...




Ron there is a pic on here somewhere showing which breech styles can be used with BH.  someone find it, but if not I will later today


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Mar 26, 2010)

BuckHorn 209 Breach Plugs from their online PDF, 

on page 3

http://www.blackhorn209.com/files/pdf/brochure.pdf


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 27, 2010)

thanks smokey


----------



## Marlin_444 (Apr 12, 2010)

The breech is built into the barrel (no plug) just a slot for the 209 primer...  I'll get a pic of it; have a Mossberg on the way, picked one up on a site...  We'll see how it does with T7 and Pyro before even thinking about BH209.


----------



## redneckcamo (Apr 13, 2010)

I bet it will do great with 777 ..... and if there is no slot to let gas escape around the 209 primer it will probably do awsome with the blackhorn 209 as well


----------



## hoveysmith (Apr 20, 2010)

I have one of the muzzleloading barrels and have shot it from the Mossberg 500. The problem with any corresive powders is that the entire interior mechanism must also be cleaned after each shooting event. Pay attention to how the sliding parts fit. If you have a digital camera take photos. It will save you a lot of trouble figuring it out later.   The action is not at all sealed and corrosive fouling will get into all of the parts. I do not disassemble the trigger mechanism, but do all of the rest and then wash the empty aluminum receiver as it will also be attacked. Black powder is very bad, Pyrodex in nearly so, loose Tripple 7 powder is the easiest to clean-up after. I have not tried the Blackhorn propellent. I would be interested in hearing about how  it works in that barrel. I have only used iron sights. This platform can also be fairly easily scoped. That would also be a option for us older shooters. It has been a'while, but as I remember the gun shot fairly well with saboted bullets, if you cleaned the barrel between shots. The cleaning was so much more bother, that I prefer to use conventional muzzleloaders of either traditional or in-line styles. I had planned to test with non-corrosive powders, but haven't got around to it. You may find that loose powder gives better and more consistant results in this gun than pellets.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 20, 2010)

It`s always a good idea to use what the manufacturer recommends. After all, they know the rifle and its limitations better the we ever will. 

Personally, I value my fingers, eyes and life, a little more than that...


----------



## Marlin_444 (Apr 21, 2010)

redneckcamo said:


> I bet it will do great with 777 ..... and if there is no slot to let gas escape around the 209 primer it will probably do awsome with the blackhorn 209 as well



Hey RNC:

We'll see how T7 goes... Hope that's someone special in your Avatar!

Appreciate the input as always!




hoveysmith said:


> I have one of the muzzleloading barrels and have shot it from the Mossberg 500. The problem with any corresive powders is that the entire interior mechanism must also be cleaned after each shooting event. Pay attention to how the sliding parts fit. If you have a digital camera take photos. It will save you a lot of trouble figuring it out later.   The action is not at all sealed and corrosive fouling will get into all of the parts. I do not disassemble the trigger mechanism, but do all of the rest and then wash the empty aluminum receiver as it will also be attacked. Black powder is very bad, Pyrodex in nearly so, loose Tripple 7 powder is the easiest to clean-up after. I have not tried the Blackhorn propellent. I would be interested in hearing about how  it works in that barrel. I have only used iron sights. This platform can also be fairly easily scoped. That would also be a option for us older shooters. It has been a'while, but as I remember the gun shot fairly well with saboted bullets, if you cleaned the barrel between shots. The cleaning was so much more bother, that I prefer to use conventional muzzleloaders of either traditional or in-line styles. I had planned to test with non-corrosive powders, but haven't got around to it. You may find that loose powder gives better and more consistant results in this gun than pellets.



Yep, I keep my CVA CLEANED WELL, if not they get crudded up...  

Appreciate the input also!!!



Nicodemus said:


> It`s always a good idea to use what the manufacturer recommends. After all, they know the rifle and its limitations better the we ever will.
> 
> Personally, I value my fingers, eyes and life, a little more than that...



You are right!  Much like the hunting trips I regularly go on (no place exotic, N GA Mountains; the plains and hills of Alabama)...  I have family expecting me to come home all in one piece!!!

NOTE:  I liked the Snow Pic Avatar better, but it's hard to keep a Mountain Man down... 

Thanks for your input, as always Mr. Nic!

I hope we can do some shootin some day soon... 

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------

